# Greetings from Austria/Germany



## davidphilipp (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi there,

Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is David Philipp and I am working as a Sound Designer for Dynamedion - Germany. In my freetime I also try to enhance my composing skills 

I am looking forward to all the discussions and topics in this forum!

Best,
david


----------



## veetguitar (Oct 6, 2009)

Hallo David!
Welcome here!
I could already find some impressive soundbits on your website.
Greetings from Veet (also Germany)


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi David, welcome to this place.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome, David!


----------

